# Does it's Job for a Great Price



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad it does what you want thanks for the review


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the review. The price certainly seems to fit my type of budget.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the 1976 version of this sander. It has more cast iron in it but has worked for me since then. I can't get along without it. It has the equivalent of 400,000 miles on it if it were a car. Bearings are starting to sound out a bit lately. I might have to change them out sometime. It would be the first.

I see that sears has refurbs for as little as $134. I think I payed around $70 for mine (new) back in the 70's.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the smaller version of this sander, the 4 inch wide belt and it works well for what I use it for. thanks for the review.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice review, *BUT*. and I am not trashing your tool because I own one, it was given to me as gift and at first I was not impressed after a while I came to like this tool!You make a good point the dust extraction is vary good. I hate to say it but I see thees units on E Bay and craigslist list for $70 or $80 bucks The thing that bugs me is the disc it's a little on the small side the belt is just fine.I will happily keep mine if not for the belt only.Take a look around on









the internet a while and see if you can pick one of thees units used and return the new one if not pretend you never saw my post and be happy with this little performer!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I had one of the late '70's model of this sander. Worked great for me, too. Make sure you keep an eye on the belt tracking. It doesn't take much for that belt to start edging towards one side and chew it up. Those belts used to be rather expensive. They might be cheaper now. As soon as I have room, I'm looking to get another large belt sander. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I have this sander and have beat the heck out of it for three years. The dust collection is good, however, the plastic housing that holds the hose port cracked. I wished they would use some metal ! I had to epoxy it back but still works.

If you use a shop vac on this, do yourself a favor and get a good HIPAA filter or at least a high quality one. If not, you may catch most of the dust but you will be blowing the real fine stuff around the shop. The fine hard to see dust is what gives you lung problems.

I don't believe it is a five star sander. The miter gauge is cheap plastic crap, the disk is too small and the overall build and quality are standard Crapsman. But, would I buy another one… Probably would. It is a Decent belt sander for the money. What more can you ask for a belt sander? Belt spins around and you push apiece of wood against it. It tracks fine and the paten is flat.


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

I have this unit and paid the same price as you did, and like it as much as you do. I did make two modifications, however:

1. The dust port was just held in place by friction, so, after removing part of the top cover and using a long drill and a magnetized long-shaft screwdriver, I inserted a screw into the interior that keeps that dust port in place. Now, when I hook up my dust-collector to that port the thing does not pull loose.

2. The compartment under the exposed part of the disc sander section tended to fill up with dust after extended use, and I felt that might cause problems down the line. I could remove the dust by pulling off the access plate during a sanding-disc change, but that was tedious work if the disc did not need changing. So, I drilled a 1-inch hole into the side of that access plate near the bottom and using some pieces of coathanger wire and some epoxy glue, I neatly installed a dust port into that area. Now, I can hook up my dust collector to the port (using an adaptor) and the area down there does not fill up with dust.

I also installed it on a roll-around base for easy transport.

Howard Ferstler


----------

